# Red roan new 2 year old



## Ghostrider89 (Jan 22, 2014)

Renegade my new 2 year old red roan. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol. He sure is curious isn't he?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Very pretty. He actually looks more rabicano to me than roan.  Gorgeous either way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ghostrider89 (Jan 22, 2014)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Lol. He sure is curious isn't he?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes he is. He puts his nose to the ground and will trail my blue heeler step for step like a blood hound haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ghostrider89 (Jan 22, 2014)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Very pretty. He actually looks more rabicano to me than roan.  Gorgeous either way.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks for the reply Aires. Don't know a lot of the "off" colors. But after googling the rabicano I believe you are correct.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BekahBear (Jan 16, 2008)

I also think he might be rabicano. The roaning doesn't look consistent enough for a "true roan" and it's hard to tell in the pics but I think I see some faint vertical striping on his barrel and a bit of a **** tail on him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Ghostrider89 said:


> Thanks for the reply Aires. Don't know a lot of the "off" colors. But after googling the rabicano I believe you are correct.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He is definitely a looker. Love how deep and rich his color is. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ghostrider89 (Jan 22, 2014)

Bekahbear. I have never heard of rabicano until tonight and the more research I do I believe y'all are correct. Is this a common color?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ghostrider89 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you DraftyAires
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ghostrider89 (Jan 22, 2014)

Renegade has roaning consistent of both sides of his barrel, the base of his tail and also in his "arm pits". I will get better pics tomorrow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Ghostrider89 said:


> Bekahbear. I have never heard of rabicano until tonight and the more research I do I believe y'all are correct. Is this a common color?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wouldn't say it's common, but it isn't exactly rare, either. Seems to show up a lot in Arabs. It's another one of the white patterns, I believe, like sabino, frame, splash, etc (I could be wrong about that, though...I seem to remember reading that it is somehow related to sabino?).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ghostrider89 (Jan 22, 2014)

Do you think he could have Sabino in him also?? Just curious
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Ghostrider89 said:


> Do you think he could have Sabino in him also?? Just curious
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's possible. Something is causing his leg white and the jagged edges make me think sabino.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree with the rabicano. He is not a "true roan". He is extremely handsome and I LOVE the rabicano gene. You really don't see that many horses with it. 

He probably has some type of Sabino as well.

What are your future plans with him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ghostrider89 (Jan 22, 2014)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I agree with the rabicano. He is not a "true roan". He is extremely handsome and I LOVE the rabicano gene. You really don't see that many horses with it.
> 
> He probably has some type of Sabino as well.
> 
> ...


Working with him and plan on using him as my primary team roping horse In the future. Will also be my main ranch/cow working horse also.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice youngster!!!!!!!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Rabicano instead of true roan. Very pretty!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

He's a good looking young one isn't he? And the curiosity is great- it shows a good mind. Hopefully he isn't so curious that he goes getting himself into trouble but I'd take one who was interested in new things over one that squirrelled away from them and spooked ANY day. Can't wait to hear how he does once you start him later on!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

He looks like a ribicano. Roans normaly dont have frosting/sunking on the tail like that unless they are to an extream.

Rabicano:

























Roan:

































He is a cute lil guy! I would not mind having him in my barn


----------

